# Sind Störe Einzelgänger?



## Iris S. (22. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

bei einem Gespräch kam die Frage auf, ob __ Störe Einzelgänger sind oder nicht. Da ich es nicht weiß,  habe ich bei Tante G..... gesucht aber keine wirkliche Antwort gefunden.

Könnt ihr mir sagen, ob man besser einen oder mindestens zwei halten sollte. Oder ist die Anzahl egal?   

LG
__ Iris


----------



## hadron (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Sind  Störe Einzelgänger?*

Hallo __ Iris,

"...Störe leben vorwiegend als Einzelgänger. Nur zur Fortpflanzungszeit finden sie sich an ihren Laichplätzen zu Gruppen zusammen..."

Quelle: WWF Deutschland 2007

Die Anzahl würde ich daher von dem zur Verfügung stehenden Platz abhängig machen - aufgrund der zu erwartenden Endgröße lieber weniger als als zuviel. Bei mehreren würde ich mich für jeweils einen von unterschiedlichen Arten entscheiden.


----------



## Redlisch (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Sind  Störe Einzelgänger?*

Hallo __ Iris,

meine Beobachtung bei 2 sib. Stören:

Wenn futtergeruch im Teich, dann drehen sie im formationsflug ihre Runden, etwas seitlich versetzt. Ob das eine Strategie ist um mehr Bodenfläche abzusuchen, habe ich mich oft gefragt.

Wenn sie aich am Boden ausruhten, so liegen sie nebeneinander.

Sonst schwamm jeder für sich seine Runden.

Für mich sieht es so aus, das sie in begrenzten Gewässern zwar als Einzelgänger unterwegs sind, sich aber in gewissen Situationen zusammen tun.

Axel


----------

